# aconsejado de no mirar / aconsejado no mirar



## Vjmp

Hola, de estas dos frases, cuál sería la correctamente escrita:

- La voz en la torre, le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja; pero ella era
tentada por un fuerte deseo...


- La voz en la torre, le había aconsejado _de_ no mirar dentro de la caja; pero ella era
tentada por un fuerte deseo...

Ese _de _es correcto en este caso, o no se debe (de ) poner nunca, y que función tiene

Gracias


----------



## flljob

La voz de la torre le había aconsejado no mirar...
no es correcto y no debe usarse. Por lo tanto, no tiene ninguna función.


----------



## Vjmp

Ah gracias, aclarado pues


----------



## flljob

Puedes usar una conjunción con el verbo en subjuntivo: la voz de la torre le había aconsejado que no mirara...

saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

flljob said:


> La voz de la torre le había aconsejado no mirar...
> no es correcto y no debe usarse. Por lo tanto, no tiene ninguna función.



¿Por qué sería incorrecto un infinitivo tras el verbo *aconsejar*, doctor? A mí me suena natural, obviamente sin la preposición:
_
La voz de la torre le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja._

Un saludo


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Por qué sería incorrecto un infinitivo tras el verbo *aconsejar*, doctor? A mí me suena natural, obviamente sin la preposición:
> _
> La voz de la torre le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja._
> 
> Un saludo



Creo que _flljob _se refería a la preposición _de, _ en alusión al claro dequeísmo _aconsejar de.

_


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> Creo que _flljob _se refería a la preposición _de, _ en alusión al claro dequeísmo _aconsejar de.
> 
> _



Ah, lo entendí mal, entonces.


----------



## jptorrente

Yo diría:
_La voz en la torre le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja; _​ 
Respecto a la segunda parte de la frase, me parece una redacción muy fea: si proporcionaras el contexto de la frase, quizá podría proponer una alternativa:
_
[...] ; pero ella era tentada por un fuerte deseo..._​


----------



## Lurrezko

jptorrente said:


> Yo diría:_La voz en la torre le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja; _​
> Respecto a la segunda parte de la frase, me parece una redacción muy fea: si proporcionaras el contexto de la frase, quizá podría proponer una alternativa:_
> [...] ; pero ella era tentada por un fuerte deseo..._​



Parece una mala traducción del inglés, donde son frecuentes estas construcciones pasivas. También me lo parece esa preposición,_ la voz *en* la torre_.

Un saludo


----------



## jptorrente

Lurrezko said:


> Parece una mala traducción del inglés, donde son frecuentes estas construcciones pasivas. También me lo parece esa preposición,_ la voz *en* la torre_.
> 
> Un saludo



Cierto: sin conocer el contexto original, quizá lo apropiado fuera _la voz de la torre_ (es decir, la voz que oí _en _la torre).


----------



## flljob

Lurrezko said:


> ¿Por qué sería incorrecto un infinitivo tras el verbo *aconsejar*, doctor? A mí me suena natural, obviamente sin la preposición:
> _
> La voz de la torre le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja._
> 
> Un saludo



No me parece incorrecto usar el infinitivo, solo fue señalarle que había otra posibilidad de expresar lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Sembrador

Pero la torre no tiene voz, ¿o sí? Habría que conocer el contexto para saber. Quizá era alguién que estaba dentro de la torre, y le advertía a la protagonista que no mirara dentro de la caja. 

Yo lo redactaría así: 

- Aunque la voz en la torre le aconsejó no mirar en la caja, ella estaba (o era, o fue, según el tiempo que se use en la narración) tentada por un poderoso deseo. 

Es cosa de gustos. Lo que definitivamente no va es la preposición, pero eso ya está más que aclarado. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## flljob

Los gritos del estadio se oían a kilómetros de distancia.
Los estadios tampoco pueden gritar y, sin embargo, así lo decimos.

Se trata de un complemento del nombre.

Saludos


----------



## Sembrador

Sí, entiendo. Quizá es tan común escuchar un griterío en los estadios, que el escándalo pasa a formar parte *de* la infraestructura como un atributo (como los gritos del parque, o la bulla de la calle). Pero, claro, sin conocer el contexto, me parece que esto de la voz de la torre fue algo no común, ya sea resultado de un trance místico o de una alucinación premonitoria. Supongo que no le iba advirtiendo a todos los transeúntes que no miraran dentro de la caja. La voz fue algo fortuito, digo yo. 

Saludos, amigo.


----------



## flljob

Es una construcción sintáctica, no arquitectónica.
La construcción que propones es un anglicismo muy frecuente en las traducciones de las series de detectives: la mancha en el piso, la bala en el tórax, etc.


----------



## Sembrador

Disculpa, pero... ¿qué tiene de malo decir "la mancha en el piso"? Quizá he visto demasiadas películas traducidas, y por eso me suena natural. Me suena bien el "en" si es algo temporal, que fue producto de un derrame del tetero del niño o por una albondiga desafortunada que se escapó del plato y rodó por el granito, y que podremos limpiar con la mopa húmeda sin inconvenientes. Si me dijeran: "La mancha del piso", me sonaría a que es una mancha permanente, que no sale ni con fricciones de lejía con bicabornato, y que se conviertió en una característica del piso, como "el hueco de la calle". En cambio: "El niño en el parque", porque el niño va y viene, sin formar parte del parque. 

Pero, considerando la hora y que no he cenado, seguramente estoy cometiendo otro error. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## flljob

Es una estructura sintáctica de posesión alienable. Dices "el parque de Juan" y te puedes referir a que Juan tiene un parque, o que es un parque al que a Juan le gusta ir. "El coche de Juan" te refieres a un coche que le pertenece a Juan, si dices "el tren de Juan" te refieres al tren que toma Juan diariamente. "El tren de las 9" no es que las 9 tengan un tren, te refieres al tren que sale a las 9. Cuando el supuesto "poseedor" no es humano, casi siempre se interpreta como un locativo. "Los libros de la biblioteca" no son los libros que le pertenecen a la biblioteca, son los libros que están en la biblioteca. Por lo tanto, "la voz de la torre" no quiere decir que la torre tenga voz, sino que hay una voz *en *la torre.

Saludos


----------



## Vjmp

jptorrente said:


> Yo diría:
> _La voz en la torre le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja_;
> 
> 
> Respecto a la segunda parte de la frase, me parece una redacción muy fea: si proporcionaras el contexto de la frase, quizá podría proponer una alternativa:
> 
> 
> [...] ;_ pero ella era tentada por un fuerte deseo..._




[...]; _pero ella estaba tentada por un fuerte deseo..._ (¿se podría cambiar así?)




lurrezco said:


> Parece una mala traducción del inglés, donde son frecuentes estas construcciones pasivas. También me lo parece esa preposición, la voz en la torre.





Primero, hay un narrador que se encarga de contar la historia en tercera persona, por tanto 'la voz que oí en la torre', no valdría, ya que no es el protagonista el que cuenta la historia, y segundo la voz en la torre, tampoco me parece mal, a mi entender, ya que expresa la idea: que aquella voz que oyó, y no sabía qué o quién la emitía, le habló en ese justo sitio. Si pusiera la voz de la torre, tal vez, sonaría, como si la misma torre estuviera hablándole, no sé, lo veo un poco así. El problema también es que todavía no sé, quién es el que verdaderamente le habla en la sudodicha torre, de ahí un poco la confusión, luego se pueden cambiar cosas, así es el inglés, tal como yo lo veo, no puedes quedarte con una traducción final sobre la marcha, tienes que esperar a acabar.


Puedo poner un trozo para compararlo, a ver que tal, pero a lo mejor a algún moderador, no le va mucho la idea .


_"Luego, en la puerta del palacio de Perséfone se encontraría al gran perro de tres cabezas, Cerbero, que vela allí por(?) siempre, y para acallar su terrible ladrido, debía darle uno de los trozos de pan, y continuar su camino sin hablar. Así, él, permitiría que pasara; pero todavía otro peligro más, la esperaría. Perséfone la saludaría amablemente, le pediría que se sentara en unos suaves cojines, y le ofrecería un suculento banquete. Pero ella, debía de rechazar ambas ofertas, se acomodaría en el suelo, y comería tan solo, un poco del pan de los mortales, o de lo contrario permanecería para siempre, en las regiones sombrías del inframundo. Psique escuchó estos consejos, y los siguió al pie de la letra. Y todo ocurrió tal como la voz, había predicho. Vio al anciano con el burro cargado; permitió que Caronte cogiera la moneda de sus labios; se mantuvo impasible, ante los gritos que profería el hombre muerto que flotaba en el negro río; dio el pan untado en miel a Cerbero; también, rechazó los mullidos cojines, he incluso el banquete que le brindaba la reina de las regiones infernales. Entonces, Perséfone accedió a darle una porción de la ansiada belleza, exigida por Afrodita, la puso en la caja, y la cerró. Psique llegó sana y salva a la luz del día, volviendo a dar al infernal perro, la pieza restante de pan con miel, y a Caronte la última moneda. Mas ahora, ella se acordó de una importante advertencia. La voz, en la torre, le había aconsejado no mirar dentro de la caja; pero ella tentada por un fuerte deseo, la abrió..."_


El párrafo es de la historia de Eros y Psique, viene en un libro que estoy traduciendo, pero que con vuestra ayuda seguro que quedará genial . El título en concreto es este: "Fairy Tales; Their Origin And Meaning", su autor es John Thackray Bunce, y es de 1878. Podéis descargarlo de Scribd o cualquier otra web. 


Corrigiéndolo ahora, he visto que una coma cambia mucho el significado. Tampoco creo que haya que esmerarse mucho, pues solo es una historia mitológica o un cuento, y el libro será para uso personal, no es para ninguna editorial ni nada, aun así quiero que quede bastante legible.

Pero no os cortéis  opinad de errores y demás.


----------



## flljob

Puesto que se trata de una prosopopeya la torre tiene la capacidad de hablar: [...] Pero la torre se soltó a hablar de improviso: '¡Pobre chiquilla! -le dice-... (Lo tomé de "El asno de oro", editorial Gredos, Libro VI, 16, pág. 181.

Pero insisto, se trata de un mito en el que Psique habla con diosas y con torres.

En cuanto a creer que "los gritos del estadio" son emitidos por el estadio, ¿qué te puedo decir? Mi mensaje anterior es una modificación de un libro que describe la gramática de los complementos del nombre.

Saludos


----------



## Vjmp

De acuerdo flljob, después de leer tus sólidos argumentos, reconozco que sí, _la voz en la torre_ y _la voz de la torre_ significan exactamente lo mismo, pero utilizar "_en la torre_", en este texto o en otros, no sería lo correcto, como dices es un anglicismo, así que utilizaré de. Aunque, te pregunto: la coma, que aparece después de "_la torre",_ cambiaría algo el significado de la oración, o ni siquiera debería llevarla. Es una duda que tengo pero por no marear más el asunto, si quieres no es necesario que la contestes.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

"La voz de la torre" es el sujeto y no debe separarse con coma del predicado. Tu texto (mensaje 18) está lleno de comas innecesarias..Saludos


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola, Vjmp. No debe ponerse esa coma; con ella estás separando el sujeto de su predicado.

Saludos


----------



## Sembrador

Yo no quedo tan convencido con el "de", pero bueno, gracias a Dios el traductor es Vjmp y no yo. Me gustaría leer el párrafo en inglés, para entenderlo un poco mejor. Por lo que veo, me parece que el "en la torre", al estar entre comas, intercala una nota aclaratoria de lugar e incluso de tiempo (cuando Psique estuvo de paso en la torre y escuchó aquella voz humana o mágica) en la oración y no foma parte del sujeto. Es como si se dijera: "La voz que escuchó en la torre".

Pongo un ejemplo cualquiera:

"Mientras Pedro avanzaba cauteloso, una voz en la esquina (en la oscuridad, en la ventana, en un coche) le ordenó que comenzara a correr lo más rápido que pudiera, sin mirar atrás". 

Claro, si la historia continuara supongo que podríamos referirnos a esa voz como: "La voz de la esquina", pero en el fondo creo que las dos maneras de decirlo son correctas. "Pedro recordó aquella voz de/en la oscuridad que salvó su vida". 


¡Saludo!


----------



## flljob

"Mientras Pedro avanzaba cauteloso, una voz en la esquina [aquí yo nunca usaría "una voz de la esquina"] (en la oscuridad, en la ventana, en un coche) le ordenó que comenzara a correr lo más rápido que pudiera, sin mirar atrás". "Pedro recordó aquella voz de/en la oscuridad que salvó su vida". [Aquí no usaría "en la oscuridad", a menos que Pedro, en ese momento estuviera en la oscuridad].Saludos


----------



## Sembrador

¿Sabes? Pensé eso mismo antes de escribir el ejemplo, pero luego me dije que si Pedro estuviera en la oscuridad lo correcto sería escribir: "Pedro, en la oscuridad, recordó aquella voz que salvó su vida", o "Pedro recordó en la oscuridad aquella voz que salvó su vida".

¡Saludos!


----------



## flljob

Pues en este caso, el complemento circunstancial "en la oscuridad" puede ir incluso al principio:En la oscuridad, Pedro recordó aquella voz que salvó su vida.Pedro recordó aquella voz, en la oscuridad, que salvó su vida.Si es complemento del nombre "voz" no usaría la preposición "en", usaría "de": Pedro recordó aquella voz de la oscuridad que salvó su vida.


----------



## Vjmp

flljob said:


> Tu texto (mensaje 18) está lleno de comas innecesarias..Saludos



Sí, ya me lo ha recordado muy requetebién Pinairun.



Sembrador said:


> Yo no quedo tan convencido con el "de", pero bueno, gracias a Dios el traductor es Vjmp y no yo. Me gustaría leer el párrafo en inglés, para entenderlo un poco mejor. Por lo que veo, me parece que el "en la torre", al estar entre comas, intercala una nota aclaratoria de lugar e incluso de tiempo (cuando Psique estuvo de paso en la torre y escuchó aquella voz humana o mágica) en la oración y no foma parte del sujeto. Es como si se dijera: "La voz que escuchó en la torre".




Puedo poner el texto en inglés,*** No, no puede, esto es el foro *SOLO ESPAÑOL*. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Pinairun

La torre es un lugar encantado del que sale una voz que le habla, le da ánimos y le dice cuanto tiene que hacer. Lo dice dos páginas antes de donde se encuentra el texto consultado.

Es de suponer que la voz es "humana", pero en el relato  la torre es la que habla. Luego sería "la voz de la torre", a mi entender, la que le aconsejó que no mirara/no mirar el interior de la caja.


----------



## Vjmp

Es verdad, ya se lo he dicho a Sembrador por MP,  ha sido un detalle importante el no haberlo puesto. **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## Lurrezko

_Atención, atención, les habla la torre de control. _

Tampoco es tan raro que las torres hablen, hombre.

Un saludo


----------



## Sembrador

Hola. ¡Buen día!

Pinairun, mi más sincero respeto por todas tus intervenciones.  

Lamento haber hecho un escándalo antes de leer el contexto. En este caso, ya que la torre estaba encantada y profetizaba cosas con una voz que era suya y no de un mesías barbudo escondido en su interior, la preposición debe ser "de". Muchos éxitos con tu traducción, Vjmp. 

¡Saludos cordiales!


----------



## Vjmp

Pues muchas gracias Sembrador, y también a todos. Los moderadores si lo desean pueden cerrar este tema. Si no va a ser muy largo. Si tengo otra duda abriré otro hilo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## flljob

Pues yo insisto en que los complementos del nombre locativos piden la preposición "de". Aunque la intención del autor no hubiera sido usar una prosopopeya, la preposición correcta era "de".

Saludos


----------

